# brute arched A arms



## brutemike

Ok guys don't know if you know but i found a place that makes arched A arms for the brutes so i will be getting these in a couple months and if you need to know who sells them just shoot me a pm. Im not sure if I can put there name on here since there not a sponsor.


----------



## speedman

like stock a arms?


----------



## Polaris425

You can say who. WHO? lol Just dont link to them.


----------



## brutemike

There like stock so im just getting the lower ones. There from stateline customs out of Louisiana. There not on there web site yet but i called and they do have them. I also talked to super ATV and they might start making them as well but they said they got a lot of projects going on so might be a bit.


----------



## lilbigtonka

SUWEET


----------



## Polaris425

Well you wasted that money.


----------



## speedman

Polaris425 said:


> Well you wasted that money.



slc looks good, have you seen there 8" for the rzr? 


lets us know if you get the arms and post pics!!


----------



## DirtyBrutes

I wanna see!!


----------



## brutemike

Polaris425 said:


> Well you wasted that money.


Why do you say that? Is there something up with there products? PM me if need be.....:what:


----------



## jctgumby

I will say this...SLC has gotten better than they used to be. Back in the day a lot of their welds looked like a 5 year old performed the work. Their lift kits just did not hold up like the competition. Because of this they got a pretty bad name and a stigma that has followed them around ever since. But, like I said earlier they have gotten better. I would be interested to see a set of standard length arched A-arms myself.


----------



## Sanative

Almost got a bike with SLC rear 3" arms..... looked good IMO


----------



## filthyredneck

Southernmudjunkie is running a SLC lift on his 850 popo....looks like a great lift to me. ....but I have heard the bad things about the company as well, it just depends on who they have doing the welding.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jctgumby

That 3" SLC lift on the 850 PoPo looks good in person too. I got to check it out first hand a couple weeks ago.


----------



## JPs300

Has been more than one post & picture of their stuff not fitting and failing on various forums.


----------



## Polaris425

JPs300 said:


> Has been more than one post & picture of their stuff not fitting and failing on various forums.


Lots more lol :agreed:

Like JCT said, I've just got bad juju for them from back in the day, their stuff looked like crap, fell apart, didnt hold up, welds were HORRIBLE, and the business side of it sucked too. Maybe they have changed some but...


----------



## brutemike

Polaris425 said:


> Lots more lol :agreed:
> 
> Like JCT said, I've just got bad juju for them from back in the day, their stuff looked like crap, fell apart, didnt hold up, welds were HORRIBLE, and the business side of it sucked too. Maybe they have changed some but...


Wow you really don't like them at all do u .How long ago was all this crap being built like you guys are talking about. If it was that bad wouldn't they be out of business. Or have lawsuits against them like twisted customs does.


----------



## Polaris425

5 or so years ago


----------



## JPs300

^ Not even. Check Brad(localfiremedic) thread on HL; just in the past couple years and they never could get his lift right enough to even go on the bike for one ride to break it. 


Not that I think P will check over there, but some of y'all will - LOL!


----------



## Polaris425

haha.. well I meant it was 5 years ago when I was around them... After that I quit worrying about what they were doing


----------



## brutemike

well I guess this leaves no one that makes the arched lower arms then until super ATV starts on them.


----------



## lilbigtonka

well i know i have heard horror stories about them also but i have also seen satv lifts not hold up and catvos welds break also, not knocking them as most of these companies are awesome and i would run alot of their products very easily on my bike......yes slc might have more bad problems then any of them that we have seen but it only takes that one lift that wasnt built right to make ya mad and that could of been by gorilla, slc, s3, catvos, outkast, satv or even them bulletproof twisted customs lol jk....... but i am def not standing up for slc as i have never owned anything from them just stating the obvious......


----------



## walker

well i use to be on the anti slc band wagon but i got 2 friends that are running 8'" slc lift on there rzrs and they have had really good luck with them . service is kinda slow but i think all the bad welds and a arms not fitting were due to his croney employees he had working for him..


----------



## brutemike

lilbigtonka said:


> well i know i have heard horror stories about them also but i have also seen satv lifts not hold up and catvos welds break also, not knocking them as most of these companies are awesome and i would run alot of their products very easily on my bike......yes slc might have more bad problems then any of them that we have seen but it only takes that one lift that wasnt built right to make ya mad and that could of been by gorilla, slc, s3, catvos, outkast, satv or even them bulletproof twisted customs lol jk....... but i am def not standing up for slc as i have never owned anything from them just stating the obvious......


Thats kind of what I was thinking every one has there problems ive herd horror stories from all the co.


----------



## walker

Wish I had the time . I would get the jig for the lift I had. Then you would have something that was walker tested and approved. I have witness too. Lol.


----------



## Polaris425

^ The old 4" Yeah that thing was tough.


----------



## Riot936

Idk bout all this but I'm bout to order a set of custom arched and forward a arms for my popo 700 from SLC. I personally spent a entire weekend with these guys (Heath and Seth) helped me get my drowned bike running again for free on theyre own personal free timereally good guys and they were testing out they're razr apex lift and lemme tell you the welds look like machines did they were so perfect. Everything was beast and extreme overkill on metal thickness and a single thing was NOT broken when I looked at the razr as they were loading up. They were very nice and helping ppl! They have my business as long as I own quads that need custom suspension work!


----------



## lilbigtonka

good to hear there stuff is top quality again as of some other companies, i am so glad to see this sport growing and more companies coming around


----------



## brutemike

very good to hear....


----------



## Litenyaup

Pm sent....interested!!


----------



## Polaris425

Only one way to find out. Pick up a set and let us know!


----------



## lilbigtonka

exactly what he said above and get close up pics of the welds and let us know how the fitment goes on the install


----------



## brutemike

I plan on getting them and outlaw2s but not until December when I get my big bonus. If no one gets them until I do I will post pics.


----------



## JPs300

JPs300 said:


> ^ Not even. Check Brad(localfiremedic) thread on HL; just in the past couple years and they never could get his lift right enough to even go on the bike for one ride to break it.
> 
> 
> Not that I think P will check over there, but some of y'all will - LOL!


Interesting. - Within days of this thread starting the above mentioned threads on HL were removed at the request of SLC. 

Apparently HL doesn't really care if you have a bad experience/product from another manufacturer, even when it's presented with very obvious proof that you were not at fault for the multiple issue.


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah they are good about doing that for people.


----------



## speedman

Yeah Jp I noticed they deleted the thread 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## brutemike

Ive been searching and searching for hours on some pics or feed back on these or any kind of arched arms and came up with nothing. I even found on HL where a few where talking about it but that was the end of it and zero info now on them.Maybe super ATV will get on the wagon SOON with these.


----------



## Polaris425

MTI said several times they would build them if someone took them a brute to work on. They make quality stuff.... He just stays really busy between work, and trying to do all his ATV stuff when he's home.


----------



## brutemike

Polaris425 said:


> MTI said several times they would build them if someone took them a brute to work on. They make quality stuff.... He just stays really busy between work, and trying to do all his ATV stuff when he's home.


I would but hes in NY and i don't have time to do that and i don't know of anyone else on here thats from NY. Wish I could though. Maybe super ATV will see all of this and get the ball rolling soon.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Just get under the bike with a sledge and hit the bottom of the lower a ARM upward a couple good wacks.....then the outcome will be arched a arms lol......naww I am with ya I wanna see some too 

the wetter the better


----------



## brutemike

lilbigtonka said:


> Just get under the bike with a sledge and hit the bottom of the lower a ARM upward a couple good wacks.....then the outcome will be arched a arms lol......naww I am with ya I wanna see some too
> 
> the wetter the better


At least I know it would be well constructed lol.....


----------



## brutemike

Ok found a couple of pics someone from some other site found for me. I asked him about them and he said they where great no flaws. I even talked to him about the pics and the way the arms looked he said it was just the camera angle they where all dead on the same.sooooooooo


----------



## Polaris425

SLC?


----------



## 03maxpower

Soooooo get it and tear some more holes up. Text me if you are going sunday..


----------



## brutemike

Polaris425 said:


> SLC?


 yes


----------



## lilbigtonka

aint much of a arch if ya ask me.....look good i guess but with the little lift and arch that they have on the polaris 850's look much better


----------



## jakedogg

lilbigtonka said:


> aint much of a arch if ya ask me.....look good i guess but with the little lift and arch that they have on the polaris 850's look much better


The tires could be falling off and it would still look better than a Polaris.


----------



## lilbigtonka

I use to hate popo too but things change.......I know if I didn't have the brute it would def be a popo but not a sportsman for sure 

the wetter the better


----------



## Nate_1503

Old thread but you ever get the arched a arms?


----------



## brutemike

No I did not spent to much on my outlaw2s to dish out for the aarms.


----------



## Nate_1503

Haha alright been thinking about trying to get a price on somebody fabing some up but doubt it for the cost


----------



## brutemike

I want too but after my msd and vfj clutching so it will be awhile.Might just go full lift kit.


----------



## jprzr

Anyone know the price on those a arms 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike

jprzr said:


> Anyone know the price on those a arms
> 
> 
> Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


yea bud they told me 500


----------



## bruteguy750

Wow!! Cant wait


----------



## dodge2500

_*500 for a set are for frount and then another 500 for rear and thats from slc right*_


----------



## JPs300

$500 per two arms??? Maybe I should build them, lol.


----------



## lilbigtonka

500 has to be for all 4 if not then I understand why not a lot of ppl run them and Jp help yourself to making me some lol


----------



## brutemike

Yes that was for all four lower arms from SLC . Tylor from super ATV told me that they made a set but there not in production yet so shoot him a pm and see whats up. The more people ask about them the quicker they will make them IMO.


----------



## dodge2500

brutemike said:


> Yes that was for all four lower arms from SLC . Tylor from super ATV told me that they made a set but there not in production yet so shoot him a pm and see whats up. The more people ask about them the quicker they will make them IMO.


* is tylor on mimb or were if so whats his name*


----------



## JPs300

dodge2500 said:


> * is tylor on mimb or were if so whats his name*


 
It's Tyler - screen name on here is........SuperATV




Personally, I trust their quality about as much as I trust SLC's, meaning I wouldn't put my life in their hands with a suspension component.


----------



## jprzr

JPs300 said:


> It's Tyler - screen name on here is........SuperATV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I trust their quality about as much as I trust SLC's, meaning I wouldn't put my life in their hands with a suspension component.


Well what's so bad about SupErAtV that you can't trust there products. Me and my buddy both ran there 3 inch lift on are rzr and one off my buddy's had there +1.5 forward arms and everything held up great an trust me we aren't easy on those rzr. I feel they do quality work so just curious why you say that. 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300

jprzr said:


> Well what's so bad about SupErAtV that you can't trust there products. Me and my buddy both ran there 3 inch lift on are rzr and one off my buddy's had there +1.5 forward arms and everything held up great an trust me we aren't easy on those rzr. I feel they do quality work so just curious why you say that.
> 
> 
> Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


 
Check the outlander lift thread on here & several other forums. Check the various threads about their tires having slits inside & leaking air/coming apart & cord shift causing MAJOR handling issues. 

They worked with us on the outty lift, but the bottom line is it should NOT have been released & still shouldn't be.

Their rzr stuff seems decent from everything I've read, but after dealing with the outty lift I wouldn't be comfortable placing my life/my wife/my daughters life in their hands running a suspension component that may or may not be up to par.


----------



## jprzr

Understandable. And I've had problems with there tires when they first come out but the ones I got now seem to be good. And sry to hear bout the lift but hopefully they will improve an make sure the rest of there stuff is up to spec Before they release anything like that again. 
Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300

It is what it is. 

They did work with us on it quite a bit, but after the 3rd or 4th set of trailing arms they decided the issue was because it was on an XMR, never mind the fact that the XMR has basically the same suspension as every other outlander/renegade out there(the *only* difference is the shock length, and we had shortened the shock mounts correspondingly). At that point we decided we'd had enough of doing the R&D they should have done at our expense/time, took a partial credit & built our own stuff. 

_Oddly enough_ I had ZERO issues building the rear arms to the correct track width(instead of 1.5" *per side* wider than the front as their set-up is), which they said wasn't possible. - lol


----------



## Nasty-Nate

Any more word on the arched a-arms?


----------



## brutemike

Not yet we need everyone to shoot them a pm to get the ball rolling on this.


----------



## rmax

yea i looked at this thread expecting news about the brute stuff, to find it had slipped to the dark side


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty

I was thinking of some for my 2012, they look good in the pics but waiting on information about them


----------

